# qualitatives mainboard zuwenig mhz ?



## vsitor (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Es handelt sich um einen Athlon XP3000+

Ich bin nur stutzig geworden, weil in der Mainboardbeschreibung
drin steht das es nur "bis 2400MHZ" ist.
Passt denn dieses Mainboard zum "AMD Athlon XP3000+" Prozessor ?

Mainboard:
Elitegruop K7S5A PRO mit USB 2.0 
Hochwertiges Sockel A Motherboard
Socket A for AMD® Athlon/Duron (K7) processors bis 2400 MHz 
SiS® 735 System Chipset 
2 x SDRAM Steckplätze und 2 x DDR RAM Steckplätze 
AC97 Audio Codec on Board 
1 x AGP (4x), 5 x PCI, 1 x AMR 
Netzwerkkarte 10/100 on Board 
Dual PCI IDE interfaces - support four IDE devices (PIO mode 4, DMA Mode 2, Ultra DMA 33/66/100/133) 
Audio Ports (Line-in, Line-out, Mic-in, CD-in and game port)
2 x - 16550 high-speed serial I/O ports 
1 x - EPP/ECP mode parallel port 
10 x USB 1.1 & 2.0( 4 on Board, 6 erweiterbar) 
PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse connectors 

Und passt dieser Speicher zum Mainboard/Prozessor 
"256 MB DDR-RAM pc266" oder kann ich auch 333MHZ DDR-RAM einbauen ?

Danke


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2003)

Dir ist schon klar, das der XP3000 nicht 3000 MHz hat,oder?
333er müsste gehen...


----------



## vsitor (23. Juli 2003)

*MHZ*

Ja, ich hab schon gelesen das der XP3000+
keine echten 3000 MHZ hat.

Aber bringt das mit 333MHZ DDR-RAM schon einen "echten"
Unterschied, oder lohnt sich der mehraufwand nicht so richtig ?

Was ist mit dem Board, ist das OK?

gruß

vsitor


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Juli 2003)

Ich kann dir einen Tipp geben, kaufe NICHT dieses Mainboard.
Ich habe es im Moment und ich hab damit nur Probleme gehabt.
Nun hab ich endlich wieder Geld "über" und ich hol mir ein 
ordentliches Mainboard, was ich Dir auch rate, wenn Du damit
glücklich werden willst.


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2003)

Also dürfte das Board ja passen.
Das mit den 333 bringt was, wird dich aber
kaum von Hocker haun


----------



## vsitor (23. Juli 2003)

*mhz*



> ich hol mir ein ordentliches Mainboard


ja gut, nur habe ich davon echt keine ahnung.
Es ist ein Komplettsystem.
Welches Mainboard würde für diesen Chip denn passen ?
Ich habe ein Matrox G550 (wegen dualscreen) und will die auf jedenfall
weiterhin nutzen.

Gruß

vsitor


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir das MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR gekauft.
Wobei das genau in mein Raster passt. D.h. Sicherheit, schnell und Qulitativ hochwertig.


----------



## vsitor (23. Juli 2003)

*mhz*

ok, vielen dank für deine Hilfe.
Eventuell kaufe ich mir doch den PC und wechsel dann das Mainboard aus, wird billiger.

Wenn ich den Athlon3000 auf 400 MHZ takten will, muss ich da was eingeben, oder nimmt der automatisch den höchsten takt ?


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also mal prinzipiell würde ich dir von einer Hochtakterei absolut abraten, da du nach eigenen Angaben kein Plan von der Materie hast. Zumal es mehr als schwachsinnig ist, einen Athlon 3000+ auf einen 3200+ hochzutakten. (Erhöhung des FSB auf 200 Mhz) Was erhoffst du dir durch die paar Mhz mehr?

Und wie eben geschrieben, wirst du höchtens auf 200 !! Mhz kommen, garantiert nicht auf 400. 400 wird nur immer dazugeschrieben, weil z.B. DDR Speicher beide Flanken eines Taktes nutzt.

So, solltest du jetzt doch unbedingt deine CPU mit mehr Wärmeleistung quälen wollen, sprich hochtakten, dann geh in langsamen Schritten vor, und schau dich schonmal nach einem GUTEN Kühler/Lüfter um.
Desweiteren hoffe ich dann noch für dich, dass duch hochwärtige Speicherbausteine hast, die machen nämlich sonst schon nach den ersten paar Mhz Erhöhung schlapp, dann ist eh Schluss.
In einem Fertig-PC steckt meistens noname-Speicher drin -> nachschauen.
Zu deiner Frage, ob 333er DDR Speicher auf deinem Board läuft: JA

@smallb: wie kann dir denn bitte ein Mainboard Sicherheit bieten?

bye

*edit*


> Eventuell kaufe ich mir doch den PC und wechsel dann das Mainboard aus, wird billiger.


garantiert nicht. Kauf dir die Komponenten einzeln, und lass sie eben von nem Kumpel etc. zusammenbauen, wird am billigsten.


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *@smallb: wie kann dir denn bitte ein Mainboard Sicherheit bieten?
> *


Indem es in Test sehr gut abschneidet. Natürlich gibt mir das keine 
100% Sicherheit, aber mindestens eine 90% Sicherheit, dass das Board
das hällt, was es verspricht.


----------



## Erpel (23. Juli 2003)

Ach so ist das mit der Sicherheit gemeint.
Ich hab das auch so verstanden wie Windows keine Sicherheit bietet.


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Achso ok....hatte ich in dem Fall blos anders verstanden als es gemeint war...in dem Fall..

bye


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Juli 2003)

Ich will ja jetzt hier nicht einen auf Besserwisser machen, aber warum kaufst du dir nicht das neue ASUS A7N8X mit nem netten 3200+ er? Das ist laut PC Games 08/03 derzeit das absolute Traumpaar für einen neuen Computer. (also, falls du PC Games für ein seriöses Magazin hältst. Ich tu das jedenfalls...)


----------



## vsitor (23. Juli 2003)

*zu teuer ?*

also ich denke nicht das es zu "teuer" ist.
Ich denke das ich mit selber bauen teurer wegkomme oder nicht ?

ich zahle 620 euro für folgenden PC:

Produktbeschreibung 
Gehäuse:
ATX MidiTower / 300W Netzteil & frontUSB 
Prozessor:
AMD Athlon XP3000+ 
Festplatte:
60 GB Markenfestplatte / 7200 rpm
Speicher:
256 MB DDR-RAM pc266 
DVD-ROM:
DVD-ROM 16x/48x Markenlaufwerk 
Floppy:
3,5 Floppy Markenlaufwerk

Grafikkarte:
GeForce 4 pro 600 TV out
Chipsatz Geforce4 MX440 
Speicher 64 MB 
maximale Auflösung 2048 x 1536 
Steckplatz AGP 2x/4x 
Taktfrequenz 275 MHz 
maximale Farbtiefe 32 Bit 
unterstützte Standarts OpenGL und DirectX 
TV-Out vorhanden 
Speichertakt 275 MHz 
RAMDAC 350 MHz 
Verpackung Retail
Mainboard:
Elitegruop K7S5A PRO mit USB 2.0 
Hochwertiges Sockel A Motherboard
Socket A for AMD® Athlon/Duron (K7) processors bis 2400 MHz 
SiS® 735 System Chipset 
2 x SDRAM Steckplätze und 2 x DDR RAM Steckplätze 
AC97 Audio Codec on Board 
1 x AGP (4x), 5 x PCI, 1 x AMR 
Netzwerkkarte 10/100 on Board 
Dual PCI IDE interfaces - support four IDE devices (PIO mode 4, DMA Mode 2, Ultra DMA 33/66/100/133) 
Audio Ports (Line-in, Line-out, Mic-in, CD-in and game port)
2 x - 16550 high-speed serial I/O ports 
1 x - EPP/ECP mode parallel port 
10 x USB 1.1 & 2.0( 4 on Board, 6 erweiterbar) 
PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse connectors

Meint ihr das Ding kaufen und Mainboard tauschen ist nicht doch besser ?
Oder würdet Ihr den garnicht kaufen ?

Gruß

vsitor


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

> Oder würdet Ihr den garnicht kaufen ?


exakt !! Hauptsache nen 3000+ in der Kiste, aber blos 256 MB Ram, und dann auch noch noname. Sorry, aber bei sowas lang ich mir schonmal an den Kopf und grübel....
Dann die Festplatte, was soll "Markenfestplatte" heissen? Steht halt dran, ja...im Grunde hat alles irgend eine Marke..also, auch das wird billig sein..
Dann die Grafikkarte: Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Speicher. Dicke CPU, aber die billigste Graka überhaupt. Geforce 4 MX 440. Das ist Steinzeit. Die Graka ist ebenfalls ein Flaschenhals in deinem System.

Also, fassen wir mal zusammen:

CPU: 240 €
Gehäuse: 40€
Festplatte: 65 €
Speicher: 40€
Graka: 40€
Mainboard: 36€ (Oh Backe !)

So, das gibt alles zusammen grob überschlagen 460 €. Dann kannst dir noch ein DVD Laufwerk kaufen und bist immernoch weit unter deinen 620 Euro.

bye

*edit*
wie du erkennst, ist die CPU das teuerste in deinem System, was auch nicht verkehrt ist, weil diese das einzig Vernünftige an dem Rechner ist.



> Floppy:
> 3,5 Floppy Markenlaufwerk


selten so gelacht  Wer ist denn der kompetente Verkäufer?


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Juli 2003)

Ich kann dir noch einen Tipp geben:
Bau IMMER deine Rechner selber zusammen.
Beim ersten Mal ist es etwas schwierig, aber
wenn Du erstmal einen zusammen gebaut hast,
baust Du auch alle folgenden zusammen.

Vorteil:
- Du weißte genau, was da drin ist. Kannst Dich vorher detailliert informieren.
- Du zahlst weniger, als wenn Du ihn fertig kaufst.


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob's das in Deutschland auch gibt, aber ich mach's immer so, dass ich mir zwar meinen PC schon selbst zusammenstelle, die Produkte aber alle beim gleichen Online-Shop bestelle. Und da dieser mir für einen kleinen Aufpreis das Teil auch gleich noch zusammenbaut, trifft sich das wunderbar.


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Juli 2003)

Mindfactory.de bietet so einen Service an. PC Konfigurator im Menü links klicken, anmelden und zusammen stellen


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2003)

Shit, hohl dir bloß kein ASUS, dann kannste die Kiste gleich in Müll schmeißen!
Greetz...


----------



## Meistermacher (26. Dezember 2003)

*soso*

also erstmal hat der athlon xp 3000+ nur 2400mhz und den darfst mit den board nur mit ddr 266 oder ddr 333 mhz betreiben ich selber überlege mir grade das asus ASUS A7N8X Rev.2.0 (Multiplikator, Front Side Bus, Speicher-Spannung usw. frei einstellbar) hört sich das gut an ?


----------

